# Burton Shrinkage Footprint Reduction Equivalent



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey everyone. 
I'm looking to buy some new boots for the upcoming winter season, however because of where I live (which is not in the US :/ ), my options are pretty limited. I wanted to buy some Burtons due to the footprint reduction, I wear size 10.5 boots, but there's only one authorized seller here and they are real expensive. My only other choices are ThirtyTwo or DC boots. Do either of them have some thing equivalent to Burton's footprint reduction tech? I had to ride with some off brand bulky boots last season and a part of my toe strap on the forward binding ripped so I wanna make sure that doesn't happen again.

Thanks in advance


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes they both do.


----------



## Edin (Nov 20, 2016)

I would look at Adidas if i were you. They have the smallest footprint in the business


----------



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Yes they both do.


Do all their models do? Is there something specific I should look for? Thanks


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

D.C. Judge.


----------



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

Edin said:


> I would look at Adidas if i were you. They have the smallest footprint in the business


The only snowboard boots on sale here are Burton DC and ThirtyTwo and if I were to buy from amazon or something else, the shipping cost is almost always as much as the product itself :/


----------

